# oedura tryoni



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

hey anyone got any informatin about oedura tryoni or any other good cheap geckoes easy for begginers and there average prices thanks


----------



## Tommo (Dec 30, 2003)

this i got from care of australian reptiles by john weigel.

cage:atleast 40cm long for adult
heating:blue/red globe to warm cage at night and day
middle cage temp: around 24 to 28 degrees
eat variety of insects
offer food every 3 to 4 days


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah got that book thanks anyways


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.gekkota.com/html/oedura_tryoni.html

try that one


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks


----------

